# Someone in my stand...got pics...



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Look at this guy looking all nonchalant, thinks he owns the place......camo blends in pretty good.

It was a nice surprise.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

those are an erie pair of eye's staring back at you! careful the next few days, it may have put a hex on you!! haha, cool pic :beer:


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

tree stand security for sure.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

That is pretty cool. Those eyes freak me out. Would have been interesting had it been dark and you climbed in with him. 

How you like those mad dog stands? I noticed you stuck with just the factory straps......you trust those? I put aftermarkets on mine. Like the stands though, cant beat the price, the seats a little hard on my boney a**, but oh well.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I like em...great for public land because there cheap got em for like 50$ shipped...I got two of those and a gorilla king kong....kong is for private land though. The straps have been pretty good, im always harnessed in so not to to worried.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Those Gorilla stands are a great stand for the money for sure aren't they!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

they are great stands, I also like the big game stands, fairly cheap but made solid.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

the gorillas are big and comfy.....like to try a lone wolf and see what all the fuss is about. but too much $$.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

those eyes are creepy. don't see that too often


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

hunter121390 said:


> those eyes are creepy. don't see that too often


yah there red from the flash.....figured id leave it...


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

That's an awsome picture.


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

once you try a lone wolf you will not want to sit in anything else. i thought they where pricey when i bought my first one but after hunting out of it I found the money to buy a few more and some good cable locks for the public stuff. oh yea cool pic . i once had a big racoon go to sleep on my platform i damn near fell out of the tree when i steped on in the dark in the morning.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice pic. Nice stand placement. You got it going on man!! 

The owls make the coolest noises at dusk.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that is sweet!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

buckseye said:


> Nice pic. Nice stand placement. You got it going on man!!
> 
> The owls make the coolest noises at dusk.


Im pretty concealed for the most part and got some good lanes.....dropped one doe out of it so far came close to bag another...we will see.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

DEMON OWL! :lol:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

that would be awsome to see.....


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

He left me a good pile of cover scent.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

RiverRob said:


> He left me a good pile of cover scent.


 :lol:


----------

